# Sentra SR20DET Engine Swap



## GrImMy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello everyone 

I have just registered ask this question...

I live in South Africa, and I cuurently own a Nissan Sentra '97 160. It is the GA16DS, carburetor model... Still the "Old-ish" model with black bumpers.

Regardless, let me explain my situation. I want to swap my ol' GA16DS for a SR20DET engine, and would like to know if this has been attempted by someone? Basically I want to know if it will fit, any implications I might encounter, any advice, anything will be useful...

I was thinking of going for the very popular SR20DE engine if the other one would maybe not fit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i know it will fit the us models if yours is the same as our modle over here it should work. and you would have to get everything you need the whole front end of a jdm. one from Japan. and have it installed with enige, ecu, trans,brakes,cv axles, basicly the whole thing and get it to work. from the pic of your models i have seen in the past you are closer to the b15 model. but it should still work. their have been a few people to do the swap. with the b15. some even come with the sr20de. so good luck.


----------



## GrImMy (Aug 22, 2008)

*thnx*

thanx hdt... I will for sure post some pics of my sentra tomorrow just to give you the rough idea. I've just looked at your own sentra though, and thought if its actually worth the while to drop in the ga16de engine. 

Ive done some research and ive found that most people complain about the rs20de transplant as its too much work... I can get the engine and tranny easily. I want to go with a gotech management system so ill not need the harness.. its really hard finding info about all this because a very limited number of people actually attempts it. 

Dont get me wrong though, if someone told me that i could slot in a type of motor like that ga16de easily without excessive modding; and that i can produce redicilous power from it, i would really nudge towards doing it... I basically would like to run with a toyota 4a-ge car, regardless of the engine i use.

Would be nice to get some response from people who have done the smaller conversion as well (ga16de), maybe in the end that'll be a safer, more reliable option...


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

try on the sister sites. you might find some more info


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

i would only assume that the ga16ds and the ga16de have the same mounts and stuff so you will still probably need all the same things that are required when you do the swap. but if you do the swap get the sr20det rather than the natrally aspired sr20de this way it saves you the step of buying the actual turbo.


----------

